# Sneak Peak of my version of the RS Clone



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I just completed the bass cabinets and are trying to finish the mid/tweeter section.










More pics can be seen at my web page below.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice! :T


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!! Those look great! Even with those being DIY I bet they have some $$ behind them.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

For the uninformed, (me!) what is a RS Clone? I can't find any description of the drivers you used, what are they? Thanks.


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I called them the RS Clone's because so many people used these drivers in many different projects. They are the RS series from Parts Express. The two 8" woofers that you see are the RS225, the mid is a RS150 and the tweeter is a Peerless PL series.

I finally finished the bass boxes and now I'm trying to finish the mid/tweeter assembly that uses a open backed mid-range.

Thanks again for the replies...

I hope to have them finished in a few weeks.


----------

